
The valuation gap between stock market winners and losers is highest in 20 years - peter_d_sherman
https://fortune.com/2020/05/18/stock-market-valuation-gap-coronavirus-goldman-sachs/
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Even within sectors, the "collective top 20% of stocks from every S&P 500
sector trade at a median [second fiscal year] multiple of 27x, while the
bottom 20% of stocks with the same sector composition trade at a multiple of
9x," Goldman Sachs said in note. That makes the gap within sectors the widest
in 20 years, the firm said."

